# Red faded sparco's for driving sim.



## mx5mike (Oct 6, 2009)

I just bought 2 red sparco seats for a driving sim. before I get my build on the sim going I would like to re dye the seats back to red insteadof almost white in places. anyone know what kind of dye to use? they are older sparco torinos that a buddy had in his mustang cobra. he paid over $1,400.00 5 years ago for them and I paid $200.00 with the sliders. they are still nice with no rips of anything just faded from the desert sun.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

any fabric dye should do it, just mix it with some water and sponge it on, leave to dry, and wash it, any excess should come out and leave to dry...


----------

